# Youtube - Sound "rauscht" auf einmal



## bravo-two-zero (6. Mai 2012)

Hi,

seit eben ist der Sound NUR auf Youtube total dreckig. Der Sound ist aufeinmal total basslastig und rauscht bei den Bässen.
Keine Ahnung, was passiert ist. Das kam aufeinmal.

Es ist aber nur auf Youtube so. Wenn ich das selbe Lied mit Winamp abspiele ist der Sound astrein.
Auf Myvideo & Co besteht das Problem nicht. Es ist einzig und alleine Youtube.

Habe den Flashplay und Firefox schon neuinstalliert. Keine besserung.
Das selbe Problem auch beim IE9. -,-

Habe als Soundkarte eine Asus Xonar DS 7.1 und Win7-Ultimate.

Gruß.


----------



## Torsley (6. Mai 2012)

mal pc neu gestartet? reicht ja manchmal schon. soundkarten haben scheinbar immer eine art eigenleben.


----------



## Robonator (6. Mai 2012)

Manche Player bei Youtube stellen die Qualität von alleine ein. Kann also sein das das Teil mal wieder rumgespackt hat und deswegen die Quali runtergeschraubt hat


----------



## bravo-two-zero (6. Mai 2012)

klar hab ich den rechner schon neugestartet.^^
und es ist immernoch so. -,-


----------



## Darkseth (6. Mai 2012)

hm merkwürdig. Probier mal Chrome bzw Iron, oder deinstallier den soundkartentreiber, und installier ihn neu (evtl auch den aktuellsten uni treiber)


----------



## evosociety (6. Mai 2012)

Mal die nicht HTML5 version von youtube probiert?


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Mai 2012)

Etwas ähnliches ist mir auch aufgefallen. Stimmen auf YT hatten solch ein "Rauschen", ich kann es nicht genau beschreiben, aber es viel sehr unangenehm auf.
Das war übrigens in Firefox und Chrome so.
SouKa: Asus Xonar DX
KH: AKG K-121


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## bravo-two-zero (6. Mai 2012)

bei chrome genau das selbe. was meinst du mit "nicht HTML5 version"? an diesem html5-test von youtube nehm ich gar nicht teil.
den soundtreiber deinstallier ich nachher mal neu. vielleicht bringt es ja was.

@*fac3l3ss*
hast du das bei dir wieder hinbekommen?

edit: hat sich erledigt. geht wieder.


----------



## Torsley (7. Mai 2012)

youtube macht immer mehr freude. schlechter sound, wenn man nen video laden will kann es auch schonmal 5min dauern es sinnvoll ist play zu drücken und und und... 

aber das mit htmi5 version oder nicht interessiert mich auch. wo kann man denn da was einstellen?

*EDIT*

habs gefunden

http://www.youtube.com/html5 <<< unten kann man dran teilnemen. gleich mal gemacht. viellichit läd er die videos auch schneller mal testen.


----------



## pedobär (12. Mai 2012)

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem wie ganz oben beschrieben... Windows Media Player etc. ist der Sound normal, sogar auf Myvideo. Aber wenn ich auf youtube gehe, dann rauscht der bass und der Gesang, also eher die tiefen Töne. Das hab ich seit, keine Ahnung, einer Woche oder so. 

Kann mir jemand helfen? 

@*bravo-two-zero* wie hast du's denn behoben? :/


----------

